# Bologna - Inter. 19 febbraio 2017 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bologna - Inter, anticipo della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca oggi, 19 febbraio 2017, alle ore 12:30, allo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.

Dove vedere Bologna - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vincono secondo me..


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

0-134


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2017)

Questi hanno perso contro di noi con la doppia superiorità numerica.. che altro c'è da aggiungere.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Figurarsi...


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ho guardato il calendario e quelle più toste arriveranno (prima o poi le dovevano beccare) un po' più avanti

Inter Roma 
Cagliari Inter
Inter Atalanta
Torino Inter

poi ci sono due partite già vinte, dopo di quelle c'è il derby, dopo il derby due partite di fuoco con Fiorentina in trasferta e Napoli in casa.
Non possono permettersi mezzo passo falso, già la partita con la Roma è una finale anticipata.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Febbraio 2017)

finiranno di giocare con le ultime in classifica prima o poi...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Prima mezz'ora di arbitraggio fantastico.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Prima mezz'ora di arbitraggio fantastico.



Madonna davvero. Due manate al volto dei giocatori del Bologna non fischiate minimamente, a noi al minimo contatto era giallo a Bologna.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ora arriva il solito goal tra il 70' e l'80'!!


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore solare per il Bologna. Non dato, che schifo Mazzoleni.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Metaviglióóóso Mazzoleni.. migliore in campo dell'Inter. Che schifo peró.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Gol di quel pacco di Gabriel Barbone


----------



## Dany20 (19 Febbraio 2017)

non era neanche quotato.


----------



## Kaw (19 Febbraio 2017)

Non c'erano dubbi, ma Gabigol?? XD


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

E se segna pure 'sto cesso..


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

Partita condizionata palesemente dall'arbitro, Vergogna. E parlano pure questi maiali.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma si.. avevate dubbi? Ahah 
Mamma che monotonia... 
La noia proprio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

chissà se Inter Channel farà speciali sull'arbitraggio di Bologna......


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma dove volete che vadano su...


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che scandalo Donadoni


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

l'inter rompe le balle per gli arbitraggi e qualcosa ottiene noi nel dubbio sempre muti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'inter rompe le balle per gli arbitraggi e qualcosa ottiene noi nel dubbio sempre muti


Noi nel dubbio finiamo sempre le partite in 6!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Va beh ragazzi la sto guardando tutta , partita palesemente condizionata dall arbitro .


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Nooooooooo pazzesco ha fermato il gioco ahahah che infame.... prima invece ha fatto proseguire l inter... che idolo Mazzoleni


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mazzoleni indegno ahahahaha. Ferma il Bologna in attacco per far curare Gagliardini che non ha nulla!!! scandaloso.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sono sempre 3 punti, purtroppo. Noi ne abbiamo vinte anche di più brutte.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Febbraio 2017)

E sono le 3 le figure di melma consecutive del Bologna. Che squadra inutile.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre 3 punti, purtroppo. Noi ne abbiamo vinte anche di più brutte.



ma che stai dicendo? qui non si parla se meritano o meno la vittoria, l'arbitro ha condizionato la partita non dando un rigore solare al Bologna più altri atteggiamenti che favoriscono i perdazzurri.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mazzolening migliore in campo


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma che stai dicendo? qui non si parla se meritano o meno la vittoria, l'arbitro ha condizionato la partita non dando un rigore solare al Bologna più altri atteggiamenti che favoriscono i perdazzurri.



Purtroppo mi sono perso un pezzo, magari sarà stato anche rigore.

Comunque l'arbitro non incide sul merito della vittoria. Se sei forte, vinci. Se non sei abbastanza forte, non vinci. L'arbitro non può condizionare il risultato di una partita, secondo me.

E' come dare la colpa della sconfitta con la samp al palo che abbiamo preso. Fa parte del gioco.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Febbraio 2017)

E ti pareva. Ci si mette pure Handanovic.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Torosidis impiccati


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo mi sono perso un pezzo, magari sarà stato anche rigore.
> 
> Comunque l'arbitro non incide sul merito della vittoria. Se sei forte, vinci. Se non sei abbastanza forte, non vinci. L'arbitro non può condizionare il risultato di una partita, secondo me.
> 
> E' come dare la colpa della sconfitta con la samp al palo che abbiamo preso. Fa parte del gioco.



ahahhahahah me che discorso è? intanto dai il rigore, poi vediamo se vincono i suini. Ma poi scusa che vuol dire fa parte del gioco? che Mazzoleni non veda un rigore fa parte del gioco? mah...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> E ti pareva. Ci si mette pure Handanovic.



Gliel'ha tirata addosso, doveva tenerla bassa... Bel furto comunque...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Minchia che ladrata... passerá inosservata perche il bologna è salvo.. ma roba incredibile


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vabbè, la vittoria qui era scontata. La prossima con la Roma sarà la gara decisiva per loro.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

Forza Roma, asfaltate ste melme.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma riuscirà a girarne male una di gara da qui a fine stagione? risultati scontatissimi, vediamo dalla prossima senza Miranda.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma riuscirà a girarne male una di gara da qui a fine stagione? risultati scontatissimi, vediamo dalla prossima senza Miranda.



stanno avendo un cu.o incredibile, più gli arbitri che li stanno spingendo a più non posso, tranne con i ladri, ma lì si sa che non si può fare molto. Vediamo quando finiscono di rubare.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, la vittoria qui era scontata. La prossima con la Roma sarà la gara decisiva per loro.



Mi raccomando, tutti in trincea all'Inter Club


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo mi sono perso un pezzo, magari sarà stato anche rigore.
> 
> Comunque l'arbitro non incide sul merito della vittoria. Se sei forte, vinci. Se non sei abbastanza forte, non vinci. L'arbitro non può condizionare il risultato di una partita, secondo me.
> 
> E' come dare la colpa della sconfitta con la samp al palo che abbiamo preso. Fa parte del gioco.



Non avevo letto quest'altra cosa, paragonare il palo ad un errore arbitrale è strano...molto strano. Un conto è che un nostro giocatore sbaglia o è sfortunato (qui si che fa parte del gioco) un conto che l'arbitro che ha il compito di vedere questi episodi (stava vicinissimo l'azione, senza problemi di visuale) non da un rigore clamoroso al Bologna per evitare problemi all'inter. Sono due situazioni completamente diverse, una fa parte del gioco, l'altra no. Se me li paragoni fai venire molti dubbi.


----------



## koti (19 Febbraio 2017)

Nelle ultime 10 partite di serie A 9 vittorie. Che lavoro sta facendo Pioli...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo che contro la Roma perdano malamente.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Febbraio 2017)

Io non ho parole, un qulo così è incredibile, entra e segna quel cesso di Gabigol 
Sempre all'ultimo vincolo, sti ridicoli...


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma dove volete che vadano su...



Sento questa frase da 2 mesi, intanto hanno vinto 9 partite su 10.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo mi sono perso un pezzo, magari sarà stato anche rigore.
> 
> Comunque l'arbitro non incide sul merito della vittoria. Se sei forte, vinci. Se non sei abbastanza forte, non vinci. L'arbitro non può condizionare il risultato di una partita, secondo me.
> 
> E' come dare la colpa della sconfitta con la samp al palo che abbiamo preso. Fa parte del gioco.


Totalmente in disaccordo.
L'arbitro può incidere sul risultato finale in maniera determinante, specie in questo campionato dove le partite più o meno sono decise da episodi tranne in alcuni casi.
Se l'arbitro avesse dato il rigore al Polonia non credo che l'Inter avrebbe vinto. Gli arbitri non solo possono condizionare le partite, ma anche interi campionati secondo la mia opinione.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Totalmente in disaccordo.
> L'arbitro può incidere sul risultato finale in maniera determinante, specie in questo campionato dove le partite più o meno sono decise da episodi tranne in alcuni casi.
> Se l'arbitro avesse dato il rigore al Polonia non credo che l'Inter avrebbe vinto. Gli arbitri non solo possono condizionare le partite, ma anche interi campionati secondo la mia opinione.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahhahahah me che discorso è? intanto dai il rigore, poi vediamo se vincono i suini. Ma poi scusa che vuol dire fa parte del gioco? che Mazzoleni non veda un rigore fa parte del gioco? mah...



Fa parte del gioco, così come sbaglia l'attaccante a porta vuota sbaglia anche l'arbitro, fa parte della fortuna o sfortuna (come i pali). In una partita ci sono tipo 150 azioni, non si può valutare una gara da una singola azione influenzata dall'arbitro. Poi è una mia idea, è anche noioso parlare sempre dell'arbitro.

(tanto è vero che ho trovato tristissimi gli intertristi che si lamentano da due settimane)


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sento questa frase da 2 mesi, intanto hanno vinto 9 partite su 10.


 
Napoli e Roma ne hanno vinte otto... Il Napoli ha fatto un punto in meno di loro nelle ultime dieci partite ed è la squadra con la quale se la dovrebbero giocare (solo secondo loro ovviamente). In più alla prossima all'olimpico senza l'unico centrale di difesa decente che hanno fanno ciao con la manina a tutte le loro pseudoambizioni.

Io dico che non vanno neanche in europa league ma quest'ultima mia affermazione è frutto di pensiero strettamente personale


----------



## __king george__ (19 Febbraio 2017)

come al solito quelle sopra vincono sempre...non c'è mai una sorpresa......


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo mi sono perso un pezzo, magari sarà stato anche rigore.
> 
> Comunque l'arbitro non incide sul merito della vittoria. Se sei forte, vinci. Se non sei abbastanza forte, non vinci. L'arbitro non può condizionare il risultato di una partita, secondo me.
> 
> E' come dare la colpa della sconfitta con la samp al palo che abbiamo preso. Fa parte del gioco.



Ma che stai dicendo, dai non ci credi neanche te. 
Comunque ognuno ha le sue idee e vanno rispettate.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Spero che settimana prossima Napoli e Roma prendano a bastonate Atalanta e Inter. 
Noi però ovviamente dobbiamo fare il nostro... speriamo bene...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ormai e diventato impossibile guardare partite di Serie A non decise da errori arbitrali.


----------



## Tobi (19 Febbraio 2017)

bene. Ho vinto la schedina


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fa parte del gioco, così come sbaglia l'attaccante a porta vuota sbaglia anche l'arbitro, fa parte della fortuna o sfortuna (come i pali). In una partita ci sono tipo 150 azioni, non si può valutare una gara da una singola azione influenzata dall'arbitro. Poi è una mia idea, è anche noioso parlare sempre dell'arbitro.
> 
> (tanto è vero che ho trovato tristissimi gli intertristi che si lamentano da due settimane)



Continuiamo a non capirci, spero. 
L'arbitro poteva tranquillamente sanzionare quell'episodio, se solo avesse voluto. Non è questione se può sbagliare o meno, non ha proprio voluto farlo. E questa cosa che una squadra vince a prescindere è un'autentica balla. Vedi se al Barcellona davano il gol (REGOLARE) contro gli sfinteristi, in champions, se questi facevano triplete. Ma di che parliamo dai.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a non capirci, spero.
> L'arbitro poteva tranquillamente sanzionare quell'episodio, se solo avesse voluto. Non è questione se può sbagliare o meno, non ha proprio voluto farlo. E questa cosa che una squadra vince a prescindere è un'autentica balla. Vedi se al Barcellona davano il gol (REGOLARE) contro gli sfinteristi, in champions, se questi facevano triplete. Ma di che parliamo dai.



Ah ok, ho capito che vuoi dire. Boh, mi pare strano gridare al complotto. Poi considera che la palla è sempre in movimento e per l'arbitro è super difficile, di rigori veramente netti ce ne sono pochissimi.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

Più che complotto, direi che non se l'è sentita. Che schifo.


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, ho capito che vuoi dire. Boh, mi pare strano gridare al complotto. Poi considera che la palla è sempre in movimento e per l'arbitro è super difficile, di rigori veramente netti ce ne sono pochissimi.



lo so pero questi l hanno rotto per settimane il torto subito contro la juve e magicamente alla prima situazione dubbia tac! arriva l aiutino.
Noi invece siamo una squadra che vale zero perdiamo giustamente e stiamo zitti anche se subiamo torti arbitrali grossi come una casa che ci hanno fatto perdere un sacco di punti.


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Febbraio 2017)

Intanto sulla Gazzetta Gabigol ovviamente è già paragonato a Ronaldo... serve aggiungere altro?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Più che complotto, direi che non se l'è sentita. Che schifo.



Ok, ho visto il replay.

In effetti era vicinissimo, anche se il contatto è netto ma non nettissimo, lo prende di striscio. Anche secondo me non se l'è sentita, magari nel primo tempo l'avrebbe dato.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok, ho visto il replay.
> 
> In effetti era vicinissimo, anche se il contatto è netto ma non nettissimo, lo prende di striscio. Anche secondo me non se l'è sentita, magari nel primo tempo l'avrebbe dato.



What? netto ma non nettissimo? di striscio?  se vedi i replay Eder da un calcione incredibile. Se qualcuno lo trova lo posti pls.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma non è che qui dentro c'è qualche milanista che è filo interista? No perché la mia è una domanda, per pura curiosità, però non c'è un solo interista che apre topic sulle partite dell'Inter. Non c'è un interista che le commenta, ma ci sono pure Milanisti che quasi li difendono. 

Curiosità la mia, non vuole essere una provocazione.


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore solare da dare al Bolo, così come era sacrosanto quello da dare a Eder settimana scorsa sullo 0-0


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque a me gabigol fa ridere.
Lo trovo buffo assai.


----------

